# boltvm vpsboard-banner?



## Chuck (Aug 11, 2014)

http://boltvm.com/?pk_campaign=vpsboard-banner

Coming soon!

When will it be not Coming soon?


----------



## MannDude (Aug 11, 2014)

No idea. @Steven_F?


----------



## Steven F (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm hoping tomorrow. I wasn't able to finish up today.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 11, 2014)

Interesting. They have the ad banner but Coming soon?


----------



## markjcc (Aug 11, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Interesting. They have the ad banner but Coming soon?


Better to reserve now, Then wait till launched and the spot is sold out.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 11, 2014)

markjcc said:


> Better to reserve now, Then wait till launched and the spot is sold out.



How? You tell me?


----------



## sv01 (Aug 11, 2014)

markjcc said:


> Better to reserve now, Then wait till launched and the spot is sold out.


No, they don't have landing page, just *Coming soon!*


----------



## Mun (Aug 11, 2014)

Already sorta came C=


----------



## Schultz (Aug 12, 2014)

Adblocker, problem sorted.

On the other hand; there has been quite some hype regarding "BoltVM" on a few boards, hope all goes well.


----------



## Zigara (Aug 12, 2014)

Quite unprofessional. There was a splash page with a countdown, but he removed it and put 'Coming soon!'. I'm also quite confused why he is using EUR, he is an american based company.

Edit: The banner has been up since before July 26th. He has been saying 'soon' and 'too busy' for quite some time.


----------



## Mun (Aug 12, 2014)

https://www.munroenet.com/uptime/ <-- huh for some reason I see boltvm on here C=

Anyone want me to do some tests on performance?


----------



## Zigara (Aug 12, 2014)

Mun said:


> https://www.munroenet.com/uptime/ <-- huh for some reason I see boltvm on here C=
> 
> Anyone want me to do some tests on performance?


Yes, he released a few trial VM's *a week ago*.


----------



## Mun (Aug 12, 2014)

Zigara said:


> Yes, he released a few trial VM's *a week ago*.



Yep!


----------



## MannDude (Aug 12, 2014)

The spot was originally used by Steven for his other company, DediCube. He then wanted to swap banners and use the spot to advertise BoltVM, which I approved. At the time he actually had a good looking landing page.

It looked a lot better when he had the landing page, unsure what happened to it.


----------



## Steven F (Aug 12, 2014)

MannDude said:


> The spot was originally used by Steven for his other company, DediCube. He then wanted to swap banners and use the spot to advertise BoltVM, which I approved. At the time he actually had a good looking landing page.
> 
> It looked a lot better when he had the landing page, unsure what happened to it.


It didn't make it over when I migrated VPS. I was hoping to have my web designer finished by now, but he hasn't completed our other work yet, so its been kind of backed up. I have a temporary site going up in a few hours, I just need to finish with all of the stupid templating so that we can also throw up multiple languages easily and just keep adding them.


----------



## drmike (Aug 12, 2014)

@Steven F is just being a big tease 

Good luck with your web developer.  Probably my least favorite part of any project is dealing with the design implementation and folks doing such.  Takes often a good chunk of forever.


----------



## Steven F (Aug 12, 2014)

drmike said:


> @Steven F is just being a big tease
> 
> Good luck with your web developer.  Probably my least favorite part of any project is dealing with the design implementation and folks doing such.  Takes often a good chunk of forever.


The biggest tease. Just need to do a few more things before I pop up the site, but it's mostly done.


----------



## RLT (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks up now.


----------



## DaringHost (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm liking the design, very clean imo. FAQ page is blank at this time, but I'm sure you're still working on it


----------



## Steven F (Aug 13, 2014)

Just a quick update.

Yes, I pushed the site forward not complete. The plan was to finish it all up today. However, my laptop is malfunctioning (I think the SSD is dead/dying) and I won't have access to any of my files for a few days, at the very least. I have an appointment with Apple tomorrow at 11:30 AM, so, I'm hoping that they'll fix it then and there (yeah, right).

So, the site is going to be a bit wonky for the next few days. I'll push out smaller updates to get things working, but a few things won't be up for a little bit longer, the FAQ page being one of them.


----------



## Zigara (Aug 13, 2014)

opcorn:

That says a lot about how you run your ship.


----------



## Steven F (Aug 13, 2014)

Zigara said:


> opcorn:
> 
> That says a lot about how you run your ship.


You're cool.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 13, 2014)

Just as I was browsing your site, the subpages went down. I did manage to grab a screenshot of one of your OpenVZ pages to show you this:



Those underlined texts are all the same, and the price on the Thunder 512 plan is currently $33. Also, in WHMCS the plans seem to be mixed up. The 512MB plan is being advertised for $15/year, and the 256MB plan doesn't show at all. With your website/billing system in a state like this, I'm not sure why you're live. Or are you? What would happen if I ordered right now, say the $15/year 512MB plan?


----------



## AThomasHowe (Aug 14, 2014)

It's better to have no site than one half finished really, a landing page would be much better. Kinda makes you wonder how much of a Work In Progress the server configuration will be too.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 14, 2014)

...And I just realized it's ColoCrossing in L.A. Fortunately ColoCrossing isn't in New York City, but wouldn't ya know it, New York City is "coming soon". Careful there, @Steven F, I believe ChicagoCrossing has "Coming Soon" trademarked.


----------



## Steven F (Aug 19, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> ...And I just realized it's ColoCrossing in L.A. Fortunately ColoCrossing isn't in New York City, but wouldn't ya know it, New York City is "coming soon". Careful there, @Steven F, I believe ChicagoCrossing has "Coming Soon" trademarked.


The NYC and LA migration are part of a larger roll out. We have no exact time, but I should know better in the next 2 - 4 weeks (having an exact week/date).

The site would have been finished, but my SSD failed and I lost the updated files. I'm hoping to push out a new revision fixing all of the aforementioned problems and completing the site in the next 24 to 48 hours. I actually have to go pick up my fixed laptop now.

The only packages we're selling right now are the Lightning 512 and Lightning 1024. It doesn't make sense to sell the 256 at the same price as the 512, so we haven't rolled out that product. Order a 512 or a 1024 and it'll get added into the queue for fraud review and then it will be deployed once approved. We have somewhere in the range of 30 - 50 active VPS and I've held off advertising again until we get our website updated.

This hasn't been the smoothest roll out, but our services and support have been consistent and top-notch. We've been working on our support and service, rather than focusing on the website. We are preparing some pretty awesome things and the BoltVM website did get neglected, I'm not making any excuses. We'll be rolling out Thunder packages this week, as well. To me, the website is pretty minor. Quality service and support are what's important and that's where we're shining.


----------



## Steven F (Aug 21, 2014)

The site has been updated! There's a bit of lorem ipsum on the FAQ page. Let us know if anything else is wrong/missing/buggy. It's not 100%, but we're getting close. I need to work on the new DediCube site, so, we'll do a big push tomorrow for the Bolt site to fix everything else.


----------

